# Stinkende Schuhe!



## Gathom (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Wie behandelt Ihr eure stinkenden Radschuhe. Waschmaschine? Speziamittelchen? Nasenklammern für alle, die in ihre Nähe kommen?


----------



## Coffee (24. Februar 2005)

Gathom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wie behandelt Ihr eure stinkenden Radschuhe. Waschmaschine? Speziamittelchen? Nasenklammern für alle, die in ihre Nähe kommen?



erst waschen , trocken lassen und dann für 24 stunden in den gefrierschrank. der tötet dann die stinkenden bakterien ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (24. Februar 2005)

Ey, das sind Sportschuhe! Die müssen stinken!


----------



## kantiran (24. Februar 2005)

Füsse mehr als einmal im monat waschen soll auch helfen *G*


----------



## cyclemax (24. Februar 2005)

Waschen ? Na prima...besonders gut tut das den Schuhen aber nicht !

Ich stelle sie nach jeder Tour auf den Balkon zum auslüften und trocknen.
Wenn Sie mal "müffeln" sollten, dann Febreze rein !

Tschö !


----------



## dhflow (25. Februar 2005)

Gefrierschrank hört sich gut an. Ich hab sie in schlimmen Fällen schon in Spiritus eingeweicht in Plastiktüten (zugebunden, doppelt und dreifach) stehen lassen.


----------



## Route66 (25. Februar 2005)

dhflow schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab sie in schlimmen Fällen schon in Spiritus eingeweicht in Plastiktüten (zugebunden, doppelt und dreifach) stehen lassen.


und nach 2 Tagen dann einfach anzünden !  Das dürfte dann auch der letzten Bakterie den Garaus machen


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2005)

Immer Socken tragen! Barfuss-Fahrer haben oft die stinkigsten Schuhe.

Meine Hammermethode: Schuhe in einen Stoffsack stecken und mit den Bikeklamotten in die Waschmaschine schmeissen. Danach trocknen lassen. Die riechen danach mindestens eine Ausfahrt lang April-frisch


----------



## Peter Freiburg (25. Februar 2005)

Meine Empfehlung: Nase amputieren lassen!

Oder: es gibt so kleine Salzkristall-Säckchen, die kann man in die Schuhe legen, die neutralisieren den Geruch und ziehen die Feuchtigkeit raus. 

ICH brauch sowas nicht, weil meine Füße immer wie eine frische Sommerwiese duften...


----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich meine Bike-Schuhe in die Kühltruhe stecken würde, würde meine Mutter mich in ne Anstalt einweisen!
 Ich tu doch nicht so verdreckte/verschwitzte DInger zu Nahrungmitteln dazu!
Das ist doch nicht normal!


----------



## kubikjch (25. Februar 2005)

Na ja, waschen solltest du sie schon vorher  
Nicht das Muttis eingefrorener Sonntagskuchen etwas müffelt.  

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

Auch nach der Waschmaschine würde ich die nicht in die Kühltruhe tun!

Ausserdem müffeln meine eh kaum, höchstens wenn man seine Nase direkt reinhält! 
Sind SIDI-Rampa, also fat komplette Leder, kaum Kunstfaser!
Die Schuhe, die hauptsächlich aus Kunstfser sind dürften wohl mehr stinken, Kunstfaser nehmen halt schlechte Gerüche an! Hatte mal Sportshcuhe, die haben so ewig böse gestunken! Da hat noch nciht mal ne Mashcinenwäsche und Febrezze geholfen!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

meine alten Spezialized sind schon zig mal gewaschen worden (ohne Stoffsack) und sind trotzdem schon ca. 4 Jahre alt.
Die neueren NW's  sind noch nicht in der Maschine gelandet.
Außerdem hilft: Nach jeder Tour gut lüften/trocknen und vor der Tour ein bischen Schuhdeo...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Phantom Lord (25. Februar 2005)

Entweder ab in den nächsten Afroshop und Dettol aus England gekauft und 10-20ml mit in die Wäsche geben. Das zeug darf hier nur als Reinigungsmittel verkauft werden wird aber auch zur Desinfektion von Wunden benutzt und ist sehr gut. Vorsichtig mit der Dosierung muss man sein. Eine andere Methode ist einfach etwas Backpulver in den Schuhen, ab in ne Tüte und Übernacht ins Gefrierfach. Am besten geht das aber mit Dettol, dabei werden Bakterien die sich in die Maschine eingenistet haben und die sauber gewaschene Wäsche zum stinken bringen ebenfalls mit abgetötet.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Februar 2005)

Alte (also nicht mehr so intensiv duftende) "Wunderbäume" nach jeder Benutzung in die Schuhe und natürlich öfter die Schuhe waschen


----------



## Dr. Z. (25. Februar 2005)

Was wirklich gut funktioniert sind Socken deren Fasern mit Silberionen angereichert sind. Kein Witz! Das in winzigen Mengen vorhandene Silber stört/schädigt den Stofwechsel der "Miefbaktereien". Klingt utopisch, funktionert aber wirklich extrem gut. Vor etwa einem halben Jahr gab es solche Socken bei Aldi (die hier verwendete Faser heißt X-Static). Die Teile kosteten 5 Euro. Es sind die besten Funktionssocken die ich im Sortiment habe, und das sind im Laufe der Jahre einige... Auch der Schuhhersteller Meindel hat solche Socken im Sortiment, die kosten dan aber ca. 25 Euro. Vor dem Einsatz der Socken in bereits kontaminierten Schuhen wäre eine gründlche REinigung aber nicht schlecht     Übrigens wird diese Silberionen-Technik auch im Bereich Unterwäsche sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt. Die Wirkung ist absolut verblüffend, und da die Silberionen fester Bestandteil der Faser sind, wäsch sich nix raus oder nutzt sich ab. 
Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen! Silber wirkt ja antiseptisch!
Aber so richtig dol klappts nicht in Kunstfaserklamotten da man zuviele Silberfäden reinknallen müsste! Ausserdem müssen dann die klamotten wirklich extrem stark an allen Stelle anliegen, und gewisse "Luftpolster" Falten lassen sich kaum vermieden!
Bei Socken ist das anders, die liegen ja normalerweise Knittfrei und eng an!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Februar 2005)

Schützt sicher auch vor Wehrwölfen


----------



## Pevloc (25. Februar 2005)

Klaro!  
Jetzt muß man nur noch irgendwie hinkriegen das die Klamotten nach Knoblauch stinken! Dann sit man endlich wieder sicher im Wald!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Februar 2005)

Ein Knoblauch-Wunderbaum, das ist DIE Marktlücke


----------



## zaskar76 (26. Februar 2005)

für die gefriermethode kann ich noch den tip geben das ich die schuhe immer in ne tüte stecke die sich schön zuknoten lässt


----------



## S-Racer (26. Februar 2005)

Sch.....,

ich die Diadora in die Tüte und rein in den Gefrierschrank bei -27 Grad zwischen die Zwetschgen und Fischstäbchen.
Irgendwie vergessen und kurz vor der letzten Ausfahrt kurzfristig raus aus der Gefriere und angezogen.
Was soll ich sagen, rechts die Klettbänder abgebrochen wie Äste von einem morschen Baum und links die komplette Spitze abgebrochen wie der Kopf von einem Schokoladenhase.

*Tolle Idee*, das mit dem Bakterieneinfrieren    

M.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2005)

Airmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Sch.....,
> 
> ich die Diadora in die Tüte und rein in den Gefrierschrank bei -27 Grad zwischen die Zwetschgen und Fischstäbchen.
> Irgendwie vergessen und kurz vor der letzten Ausfahrt kurzfristig raus aus der Gefriere und angezogen.
> ...


Das ist nicht Dein ernst oder


----------



## black soul (26. Februar 2005)

Airmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Sch.....,
> 
> ich die Diadora in die Tüte und rein in den Gefrierschrank bei -27 Grad zwischen die Zwetschgen und Fischstäbchen.
> Irgendwie vergessen und kurz vor der letzten Ausfahrt kurzfristig raus aus der Gefriere und angezogen.




ja rausnehmen musst du sie schon früh genug.  
und auftauen wär auch nicht schecht gewesen.
manchmal hilft DENKEN.


----------



## S-Racer (27. Februar 2005)

Jaaaa Jaaaaa...,

lacht nur, wer den Schaden hat....

jetzt sitz ich da mit meinem 6-teiligen Radschuhset und schau blöd in die Gegend.  

Soll ich jetzt mit den Adiletten radfahren?  

Meine ehemaligen Radschuhe riechen wie der irische Frühling, na wenigstens etwas. 

Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten Tipp´s,  

vielleicht soll man ja seine muffligen Trikots bei Mitternacht in einem frisch ausgebrochenen Vulkan kurz anrösten oder sonstwas....

aber einfrieren tu ich nichts mehr, das ist sicher!!!!!
Gruß M.


----------



## sms (27. Februar 2005)

Airmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Sch.....,
> 
> ich die Diadora in die Tüte und rein in den Gefrierschrank bei -27 Grad zwischen die Zwetschgen und Fischstäbchen.
> Irgendwie vergessen und kurz vor der letzten Ausfahrt kurzfristig raus aus der Gefriere und angezogen.
> ...


Mensch, man muss halt vorher etwas nachdenken.
An den Schuhen sind Gummi und Kunststoff teile dran, bei *-27°
*  verspödet dieser Kunststoff natürlich und verliert sein plastischen Eigenschaften..  -> zerbricht. 
1. nie bei zu tiefen Temperaturen einfrieren.
2. nie im Tiefgefrorenen Zustand belasten -> vorher auftauen lassen!!


----------



## kamikater (27. Februar 2005)

Also ich weiß nicht, was ihr da für ein Problem habt. Meine Handschuhe stinken mehr als die Schuhe    Obwohl ich die Hände öfter wasche als die Füße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Z. (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß: ein altes Thema. Ich will es aber aus aktuellem Anlass noch einmal kurz "anwärmen"   

Bei Tschibo gibt es im Moment Funktionssocken mit der Silber-Ionen-Faser X-Static. 2 Paar für 8 Euro - billiger geht es wirklich nicht. 

Ich benutze vier Paar X-Statc-Socken, die es vor einem Jahr mal bei Aldi gab, und bin restlos davon bebeistert. Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Interesse, die Funktionsweise selbst zu prüfen.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## MikeMaschsee (27. Juli 2005)

Dieser Thread muss einfach wieder aufleben. Hab' lange nicht so gelacht, wie beim Lesen von Airmasters Bericht über das 6 teilige Schuhset.   Für ihn sicherlich nicht so lustig   

Die Sache mit dem Silber wird ja derzeit hoch aufgehängt. Meiner Meinung nach viel aus Merketing-Gründen:

Neben den unerwünschten Bakterien würde eine Silber-Dosis in der Kleidung auch die - in Art und Umfang viel mehr vorhandenen gewünschten - Bakterien killen. Das zerstört die Hautflora   . Also packen die Hersteller genug Silber rein, um Werbung machen zu können, aber nicht genug, um eine volle Wirkung zu entfalten.

Wie seht Ihr das ??  

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Angreal (27. Juli 2005)

Ist sicher so. Die tun das Zeug in erster Linie deshalb rein, weil preiswerte Funktionskleidung bei Wäsche über 40 Grad schnell den Geist aufgibt. Die reden den Leuten somit ein, dass die Wäsche auch ohne 60 Grad-Wäsche die Schweißbakterien abtötet. Ich denke auch: Gag.

Die beste Methode gegen Turnschuhstinkerei ist dafür zu sorgen, dass die Füße erst gar nicht stinken. Das heißt, möglichst oft Sandalen tragen usw und so selten wie möglich Turn-oder sonstige Schuhe. Tja, und Socken aus 100% Baumwolle ohne den geringsten Anteil an Kunstfaser.


----------



## harro-1 (27. Juli 2005)

Airmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Sch.....,
> 
> ich die Diadora in die Tüte und rein in den Gefrierschrank bei -27 Grad zwischen die Zwetschgen und Fischstäbchen.
> Irgendwie vergessen und kurz vor der letzten Ausfahrt kurzfristig raus aus der Gefriere und angezogen.
> ...




SORRY,

aber ich habe selten so gelacht bei einem Post.     

Für Deine Radschuhe tut´s mir leid, aber lustig war es schon.    

Nochmals SORRY

 
Harald


----------



## Haunert (28. Juli 2005)

Spirtus - damit kurz anzünden und ganz schnell löschen !


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

@Angreal
Genau. Am besten barfuss biken und die Cleats auf die Fusssohle tackern.
Oder Bikeschuhe aus Hanf selber häckeln. Kann man dann nach 2 Wochen prima rauchen.
Peace -- poppe net kloppe -- Jute statt Plastik, vorallem bei Bikeschuhen und Kondomen


----------



## Angreal (28. Juli 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> @Angreal
> Genau. Am besten barfuss biken und die Cleats auf die Fusssohle tackern.
> Oder Bikeschuhe aus Hanf selber häckeln. Kann man dann nach 2 Wochen prima rauchen.
> Peace -- poppe net kloppe -- Jute statt Plastik, vorallem bei Bikeschuhen und Kondomen



Du klingst, als würdest Du Dir Deine Socken gerade reinziehen.


----------



## ltcharm (28. Juli 2005)

Wenn man sich täglich duscht, die Bikeschuhe nach jeder Ausfahrt an der frischen Luft auslüften lässt und Socken trägt stinken sie auch nicht!

Meine Shimanos sind schon 1,5 Jahre alt und stinken nicht - riechen nach neu!
Ich habe in ihnen schon über 300h gestanden(gefahren)!!!!

Also Jungs:

Wascht euch! Die Damen wirds freuen!!!!!


----------



## würfelglück (28. Juli 2005)

Stinkende Füße sind quasi eine Infektionskrankheit. 

Um den Geruch endgültig wegzubekommen braucht man:

-viele neue oder vollständig desinfizierte Schuhe.
-ein Hautdesinfektionsmittel

Dann täglich Füße nach dem Waschen und auch vor dem biken desinfizieren.

Von einer natürlichen Hautflora kann dann keine Rede mehr sein, aber die Füße stinken auch nach 12h Turnschuhen nie wieder.

(Man sollte ja angeblich auch nicht so oft mit Seife duschen, aber 2-3x / Tag 
vertragen viele Menschen trotzdem ohne Probleme)

Ist also echt aufwändig - funktioniert aber wenn es einem wichtig ist.

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

Also doch die Methode von Haunert:


			
				Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Spiritus - damit kurz anzünden und ganz schnell löschen !


Kann man auch prima auf die ganzen Beine ausdehnen um sich das Rasieren zu sparen (um noch so ein existenzielles Thema ins Spiel zu bringen).

@Angreal
Nö Du. Ich bin Nichtraucher. Ausserdem wusste ich gar nicht, dass die Posts hier klingen. Wo kann ich da lauter drehen ? Hallo ? Ich höre garnichts ...


----------



## Angreal (28. Juli 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> @Angreal
> Nö Du. Ich bin Nichtraucher. Ausserdem wusste ich gar nicht, dass die Posts hier klingen. Wo kann ich da lauter drehen ? Hallo ? Ich höre garnichts ...



Hach, Du kleiner Scherzkeks aber auch...


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

Bloss weil die Grünen bei der nächsten Wahl abgeledert werden, musst Du jetzt aber nicht gleich so uncool sein, Du.
Werd das heute abend in unserer Männergruppe gleich mal zur Sprache bringen.
Direkt nach dem Tagesordnungspunkt 2: biologisch, dynamisches Mountain Biken -- Im Einklang mit Umwelt und Geist


----------



## Angreal (28. Juli 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Bloss weil die Grünen bei der nächsten Wahl abgeledert werden, musst Du jetzt aber nicht gleich so uncool sein, Du.
> Werd das heute abend in unserer Männergruppe gleich mal zur Sprache bringen.
> Direkt nach dem Tagesordnungspunkt 2: biologisch, dynamisches Mountain Biken -- Im Einklang mit Umwelt und Geist



Wie ich sehe, kennst Du Dich ja Bestens aus. Wie auch immer, wenn Dein seelisches Gleichgewicht nun wieder im Lot ist, sollten wirs dabei belassen. Aber Deine Logik möchte ich haben: drei Schubladen vereinfachen wirklich vieles und reichen für die einfachen Dinge des Lebens auch völlig. Aber sollte es Dir im Leben mal gelingen, eine Vierte zu öffnen, pass auf, das Du hinterher wirklich keinen Therapeuten brauchst.


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

Wieso drei? Gibts da etwa noch zwei? Oh Gott, oh Gott, jetzt wirds aber kompliziert.
Du, Martin, Du, trotzdem gut dass wir drüber gesprochen haben, Du.


----------



## Angreal (28. Juli 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso drei? Gibts da etwa noch zwei? Oh Gott, oh Gott, jetzt wirds aber kompliziert.
> Du, Martin, Du, trotzdem gut dass wir drüber gesprochen haben, Du.



Martin, ...das ist gut, wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (28. Juli 2005)

Angreal schrieb:
			
		

> Martin, ...das ist gut, wirklich...



Schön wenn Du Dich freust. Ökofreak glücklich gemacht; meine gute Tat für heute.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juli 2005)

Gathom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wie behandelt Ihr eure stinkenden Radschuhe. Waschmaschine? Speziamittelchen? Nasenklammern für alle, die in ihre Nähe kommen?



klorox: wirkt nur wenige tage.
aber fuesse und schuhe riechen wie frisch aus dem schwimmbad. 

waschmaschine: wirkt nur kurzzeitig

ich wehcsel so alle paar monate neue einlagen. das hilft etwas. ansonsten muss man sich halt an den geruch gewoehnen. 

meine treter sind eh schon 7 jahre alt


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juli 2005)

> cyclemax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeMaschsee (29. Juli 2005)

@alpha-centauri
Danke für Deine letzten Beiträge, dann sind wir ja nach den kurzen Exkursen    glücklicherweise wieder beim Thema.


----------



## hubabuba (29. Juli 2005)

Na dann mit Ernst zur Sache.
Dieses lebenswichtige Thema wurde hier auch schon behandelt: http://www.waesche-waschen.de/cgi-bin/forum/generiere_beitrag.pl?117091536
Schön finde ich die Zimteinlagen. Noch ein bisschen Zucker drüber. Mhhhhh
Und auch andere Zeitgenossen werden von diesem Phänomen in ihrer Existenz bedroht: http://www.snowboard-community.de/lofiversion/index.php?t6225.html
Und hier http://board.gulli.com/thread/195517
 usw. usw. us ... Gähn ... Grchhh ...


----------



## MikeMaschsee (29. Juli 2005)

Was das im Internet alles so geben tut. (http://www.waesche-waschen.de) Da iss man nun schon jahrelang online und wird immer noch ständig überrascht.   Super Erfindung so'n Internet. Ich glaub' ich bau mir auch eins.


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> meine tournschuhe...


turnschuhe oder tourenschuhe?


----------



## Fahrnix (11. Dezember 2007)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Sch.....,
> 
> ich die Diadora in die Tüte und rein in den Gefrierschrank bei -27 Grad zwischen die Zwetschgen und Fischstäbchen.
> Irgendwie vergessen und kurz vor der letzten Ausfahrt kurzfristig raus aus der Gefriere und angezogen.
> ...




Auch in Dezember 2007 noch ne wunderschöne Geschichte   

Frohes Fest und ... bitte mehr von diesen tollen Geschichten

War heute echt der Brüller


----------



## dAsGerAeT (12. Dezember 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Ein Knoblauch-Wunderbaum, das ist DIE Marktlücke



mmmh, Kreativität muß belohnt werden. Hier kannste Dir Deinen Wunsch-Wunderbaum bestellen (wenn´s klappt):
http://www.wunder-baum.de/


----------

